
How China Became a Cigarette Superpower - bookofjoe
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(19)31187-0/fulltext?rss=yes
======
marypioria
This is one aspect that the rest of the world lags begin the US: smoking
regulation and anti-smoking campaigns.

